# New A3 Sportback pics



## Mooses (Aug 28, 2008)

As I understand the three-door one is not coming to the States, but the Sportback is. 

new A3 Sportback spy shots


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Great spyshots there, and nothing anyone should be too shocked about: the new MQB Sportback looks pretty much like what we should have expected it to be - an evolution over the current model. I'm interested in how much additional rear leg room has been added thanks to the stretched wheelbase.

Based on the mules out and about it looks like Paris is going to be the debut for the Sportback and perhaps even the S3. I don't think we're going to get the A3 sedan at Paris, especially considering that vehicle is US+China specific. Were I a betting man I'd place the sedan at LA late this fall.


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

From everything I've read, we're getting the Sportback, but as an electric vehicle only. And I agree, as the sedan was made specifically for the US, a debut at the LA Auto Show in November, sounds very likely


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting these. I hadn't seen them, though am just now posting to the front page about another set of photos over at MotorAuthority. You can see them here.

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1078525_2014-audi-a3-sportback-spy-shots

Rather than posting another thread on this subject I'll just post this in here and link this thread to the story. Thanks again.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Really hoping for an S3 or RS3 Sportback in the US. Really pleased with the look of this car. Can't wait to see the final build-outs. :thumbup:


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Great spyshots there, and nothing anyone should be too shocked about: the new MQB Sportback looks pretty much like what we should have expected it to be - an evolution over the current model. I'm interested in how much additional rear leg room has been added thanks to the stretched wheelbase.
> 
> Based on the mules out and about it looks like Paris is going to be the debut for the Sportback and perhaps even the S3. I don't think we're going to get the A3 sedan at Paris, especially considering that vehicle is US+China specific. Were I a betting man I'd place the sedan at LA late this fall.


Ya I agree with this, I think especially with how much Audi is gearing the sedan for the US market, LA makes the most sense. 

It is looking more and more like the base A3 will be getting the 1.8T, S3 2.0T and RS3 2.5T. I love the T's in the line-up that's for sure. Would have been nice for the base A3 to get a version of the 2.0T that is currently instead of the 1.8T though...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

that's one fat C pillar. Looks like the Golf's now.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Rudy_H said:


> Ya I agree with this, I think especially with how much Audi is gearing the sedan for the US market, LA makes the most sense.
> 
> It is looking more and more like the base A3 will be getting the 1.8T, S3 2.0T and RS3 2.5T. I love the T's in the line-up that's for sure. Would have been nice for the base A3 to get a version of the 2.0T that is currently instead of the 1.8T though...


You may be right but it still seems odd to me to get an A3 with less hp than a VW GLI but cost a lot more. HP isn't everything but it I would have a hard time with it. Still wonder if the 2.0T won't be the base engine in the U.S.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> Ya I agree with this, I think especially with how much Audi is gearing the sedan for the US market, LA makes the most sense.
> 
> It is looking more and more like the base A3 will be getting the 1.8T, S3 2.0T and RS3 2.5T. I love the T's in the line-up that's for sure. Would have been nice for the base A3 to get a version of the 2.0T that is currently instead of the 1.8T though...


I'm really hoping that they skip the 1.8T and just give us two variants of the 2.0T instead: the base at 220 and the S3 in the 260-280 range.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> I'm really hoping that they skip the 1.8T and just give us two variants of the 2.0T instead: the base at 220 and the S3 in the 260-280 range.


Yeah, I like those numbers.:thumbup:
The 2.0T in the base model is the only thing that makes sense given the market and competition in this hot segment here in the U.S. Logically is there any reason why not?
Basically this niche (entry-level premium brand) is where all the focus is going to be for the next year or two with future variants spinning off the MQB platform for Audi.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

brookside said:


> Yeah, I like those numbers.:thumbup:
> The 2.0T in the base model is the only thing that makes sense given the market and competition in this hot segment here in the U.S. Logically is there any reason why not?
> Basically this niche (entry-level premium brand) is where all the focus is going to be for the next year or two with future variants spinning off the MQB platform for Audi.


Yeup. Here's my more well thought out take:

1. Audi of America has stated they would like to reduce product powertrain combinations and simplify;
2. Fuel efficiency is increasingly a key variable in the automotive buying decision process, especially with the younger professionals who will be targeted with the new A3;
3. The A3 sedan will likely be positioned as a more lifestyle product in an effort to differentiate it from the larger A4: it will likely be marketed as a more athletic, fun, performance vehicle as compared to the more plain-Jane, functional A4. 
4. Audi of America has stated their intent to bring the Sportback in alternative fuel powertrains (ie: diesel, hybrid, electric).

Taking those points into consideration, it wouldn't make sense to clutter up the powertrain options on the sedan with a 1.8T and a 2.0T. It also wouldn't make sense to bring the 1.8T for purposes of fuel economy, considering the alternative drivetrain Sportback models will focus primarily on that.

While it won't happen, my take is that it would be worth it to bump the base price of the A3 sedan by $1500 and include more equipment, including quattro, and eliminate the FWD option altogether. The current A3 starts at $28,145; $30,145 once you bump up to the Premium Plus model. A Premium Plus A4 is $38,500, so we've got a good spread between product and more importantly, we've got product that is clearly targeted at different buyers. 

I'm very interested to see how AoA packages our drivetrains and options here in the US, though clearly we've got some time before we see how that all shakes out.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

The 1.8T is completely redesigned that is much lighter in weight and cylinder deactivation. So using that instead of the old 2.0T is much more advantageous, although it will have to boost its tuning a bit for it to go from its 180hp to 220hp.

As for making the quattro standard, it does make it more expensive. Some people just don't care about whether it is FWD or AWD. Its like the dual clutch vs slushbox. It is touted as a sports transmission, but then people didn't care about it and just complain that it isn't smooth.

What Audi has to do is promote the A3 as a full member of its family. As long as Audi Financial doesn't providing leasing of the A3 like the rest of the vehicles, nobody is going to be going to a dealer for an A3 if it cost more to lease an A3 than an A8.


----------



## Max17 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Audi A3*

I like the Audi A3 this model. The exterior of this car is awesome specially the texture design on white color is amazing. I have a little information about that car. I wish to drive this car. 
Engine range is expected to carry over from the three-door variant. we get from launch 121bhp 1.4 TFSI and 178bhp 1.8 TFSI petrol units and 148bhp 2.0-litre TDI. 
I hear that the price of this car is under $31000. I am waiting for the availability of this car in NY.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Max17 said:


> I like the Audi A3 this model. The exterior of this car is awesome specially the texture design on white color is amazing. I have a little information about that car. I wish to drive this car.
> Engine range is expected to carry over from the three-door variant. we get from launch 121bhp 1.4 TFSI and 178bhp 1.8 TFSI petrol units and 148bhp 2.0-litre TDI.
> I hear that the price of this car is under $31000. I am waiting for the availability of this car in NY.


 Remember, in the US Audi has not yet committed to the Sportback but for commenting that it "may" come over in alternative drivetrain configurations.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

*Future Alternatives*

Love the sportback - but what I'd like to see Audi introduce are some alternative vehicles designated as A3's and aimed specifically at U.S. lifestyle....which, for better or worse, eventually 
becomes global lifestyle. 

*A3 4-door GT-Tourer*- middle-aged/older folks who need a small-ish sporty hauler w. luxury amenities. 
*A3 Crossover*- ala BMW's very cool X1 
*A3 Coupe*....basically a "baby" A5. This I'd love to see happen...especially if it broke in some new design language. 

Maybe you guys can come up with some more ideas...or improve upon mine.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

how about something fast and light, ah forget that, lost cause w/ vag in the US


----------



## Max17 (Sep 4, 2012)

Max17 said:


> I like the Audi A3 this model. The exterior of this car is awesome specially the texture design on white color is amazing. I have a little information about that car. I wish to drive this car.
> Engine range is expected to carry over from the three-door variant. we get from launch 121bhp 1.4 TFSI and 178bhp 1.8 TFSI petrol units and 148bhp 2.0-litre TDI.
> I hear that the price of this car is under $31000. I am waiting for the availability of this car in NY.


 

If anyone have something new about that then please share.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

